# Apache Directiven - zeigen keine Wirkung



## juser (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo

ich möchte Apache Directiven zu einem Web nutzen. Diese habe ich in das Directiven-Feld des jeweiligen Webs eingetragen.

Leider *null Wirkung*. Wo liegt der Fehler?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556&highlight=Vhost_ispconfig.conf


----------



## juser (18. Juli 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hat aber nichts gebracht.

Die Directiven werden nicht in die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf geschrieben, warum auch immer.

Einer ne Lösung?

Habe nochmal ein neues Web angelegt und die Directiven gleich mit angegeben. In dem neuen Abschnitt der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf sind die Directiven dann aber nicht eingetragen worden.

An welcher Stelle im Quellcode von ispC werden die Einträge in die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf denn vorgenommen?


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Sind denn dort Kopien der Datei Vhost_ispconfig.conf mit angehängtem Datum am Namen?


----------



## juser (18. Juli 2008)

Ja. 

z.Zt. 24.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Gut, dann benenn bitte die jüngste Datei mit angehängtem datum in Vhost_ispconfig.conf um und rufe den Befehl: 

httpd -t

auf. Dieser gibt Dir dann die Fehlermeldung zurück und die musst Du beheben.


----------



## juser (18. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Vhost_ispconfig.conf näher angesehen, einmal bevor ich die Direktive eingetragen habe und einmal danach. Keine Änderung, die Direktive taucht nirgendwo in der Datei auf.

Dafür aber in der letzten Backup-Datei an einer Stelle wo sie nicht stehen darf, nämlich außerhalb des Tags <Directory>. 

Wenn ich die Direktive per Hand eintrage 

z.B. so

<Directory /var/www/web1/web>
   .......
  AllowOverride All
</Directory>

dann funktioniert es. Das wird aber bei der nächsten Anlage eines neuen Webs wieder überschrieben.

Wo im Quellcode wird denn die Vhost_ispconfig.conf neu geschrieben?


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Die Direktiven stehen an der richtigen Stelle, es ist auch alles in Ordnung. Du hast halst nur die Directory tags vergessen. Füge diese also im apache Direktiven Feld hinzu und klick auf speichern.


----------



## juser (18. Juli 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Aber auch das zeigt keine Wirkung.
Ich habe im Direktive-Feld folgendes eingegeben:

<Directory /var/www/web1/web>
   AllowOverride All
</Directory>

Auch nach einem Neustart von Apache keine Wirkung.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann nochmal von Vornhe, letzte Datei umbenennen, httpd -t aufrufen und Fehlermeldung posten.

ISPConfig wird die Datei so lange nicht schreiben, wie apache mit der von Dir eingegebenenen direktive nicht mehr starten würde.


----------



## juser (18. Juli 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung

Syntax error on line 99 of /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:
<Directory> directive requires additional arguments

und dazu den Abschnitt aus der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf




> <VirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80>
> <Directory /var/www/web1/web>
> AllowOverride All
> </Directory>
> ...


Wo liegt jetzt der Fehler? 

Es wird offensichtlich ein neuer Directory-Eintrag mit Direktive erstellt. Es wird nicht erkannt das es schon einen Directory-Eintrag gibt.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Poste bitte exakt die Zeile 99 aus der Datei /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf und nicht den kompletten Vhost Inhalt.

Du kannst beliebig viele Direktory Einträge unnerhalb eines Vhosts ahben, da muss auch nichts erkannt werden.


----------



## juser (18. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal alles ab Zeile 98 gepostet.

Die Fehlermeldung besagt ja das die Argumente für AllowOverride nicht ausreichen. Welches Argument wird denn noch benötigt? Mit All ist doch schon alles freigegeben zum überschreiben.


----------

